# A new fluff in the family



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

After much searching , we found a fluff to help us heal our hearts.. She's not a Maltese.. we tried finding one but no luck..the few out there were so far away and not many would adopt long distance..
We found her at the Humane Society, she was a mill dog , came in with a Havanese...
They called her Moxy..but she doesn't really seem to respond to it..so we're trying to figure out a name.. She's never had a name so we'll work on getting her used to a name..
We call her to us ,,"come here baby".. so Daisy sounds close to "baby".. She seems to respond to that..

She's really shy but she's leaning to cuddle and relax now..
They told us she can nip if started and meeting new people..
We sat on the floor and she came up to us and no issues ..
The Havanese was already adopted since she didn't nip..
Maybe she was meant for us..

They're saying she's a Bichon.. kinda looks like one, she's 100% adorable..

She's already learning to "mooch munchies"..lol
She slept with us last night on the bed..
We've been doing "couch time"..
She's starting to relax..

We took a little shelter food with us to start to switch her over .. slowly to holistic and raw.
She's got the most expressive eyes... not dark like our Malts were..


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh MIchelle, your new little fluff is absolutely adorable and I am sure that she will do well with all of the love that you and Al will give her. And as far as I can tell, she does look like a Bichon. The very best of luck to all three of you upon her arrival. Please keep us posted as to how she is coming along.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She looks like she belongs in Al's arms! What a little sweetheart. I can't wait to see how he unfolds! You have lots of love to give her, both of you. Blessings as you grow together.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh Michelle, I'm so happy for you, but I'm especially happy for Daisy that she has found herself with you and Al. She is just beautiful and looks so content to be in Al's arms.


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

Oh Michelle,

She is precious. I am so happy for you and your husband. 🧡


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is adorable. It looks like retirement is agreeing with Al.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

What a sweetie❤ Congratulations Michelle. She looks very content and at peace being with you and Al. It’s so nice to see.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Last night.. we were watching the news and pulling a little "couchtime" ,before bed..She sat looking at the wall behind the couch...kinda looking around..I wonder what she saw or sensed.. Emily and Sassy would love to lay on top of the back of the couch.. during "couchtime" while the others laid where ever they could find space on the couch..lol 
I wonder if they were visiting from heaven to see our earth angel?
I know it sounds silly but for weeks after Sassy left us..I could swear I'd see a quick streak of a dark shadow of her and I'd hear the clicking of toenails on the tile and on the livingroom floors..
When Emily passed..I'd hear a little doggie sniffle...

We've been so sad since all our furbabies passed..Sassy was the last so it's been lonely.. We debated on another......true it's easier to come and go and no dogs..many I know,never get dogs when theirs pass...but it's sooo lonely without a fluff. We gave it time because we had health issues come up suddenly to make sure we can take care of a fluff..

We're so happy we got her...I felt kinda sad the first night, hoping our fur angels weren't mad at us...we will never forget them..they're with us forever..
Can't stop petting, sniffing and kissing her.. we just love her.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations on your new fur-baby! I imagine she knows that angels walked in your home before her and they are telling her she will be loved!


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

How precious! I am happy for all of you. Your other fur babies probably stopped by to let her know how wonderful you are. I am sure they are happy you have someone else to give and get love from.


----------



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes, 100 percent our furbabies stick around awhile after they pass, maybe to make sure we will be okay. Your little fluff is so adorable, looks just like a Bichon to me, which is a lovely breed. I find when I bring home rescues, no matter their past, love heals all. All dogs can be wonderful companions with love, patience and kindness. I am sure she will bring you many years of joy and you have given her, her happy ending.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations Michelle! She is beautiful and looks very sweet!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a darling! It looks like she is just where she belongs. Congratulations to all! 💓


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Michelle, I'm so happy for you! She is adorable.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Congratulations on your new furbaby! I am so happy for you!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Updated pix of Daisy and a couple with her buddy Blu 
She’s still afraid but she’s slowly improving on little things.
We love her so much.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Such precious pictures!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are so cute looking out the window like that.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am late to the party but Congratulations on your sweet sweet pup! She is precious.


----------

